# Bay foal shedding out very dark?



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey! 
We have a 1 month old colt, that is starting to shed out and I was wondering about the change in his color. He was born quite light bay, but the color under the baby coat seems to be very dark, even black. At first I thought that it`s his skin and for some reason he is loosing hair, but overall his body you can see dark hair coming out under his light coat. I was wondering if anyone has had a similar foal and knows what color he might be when he grows up?

Here are some quick pictures.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'd say seal brown.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Not unusual at all, he might be a dark bay or brown later,


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

The first shed is generally the darkest and often doesn't have any reflection on adult shade. Super cute foal!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The link for the sire is not working. Could you post that again? The dam is chestnut but what were her parents color wise?


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

First shed is always the darkest due to the richness of milk. It is often called a “milk coat”. Bays may appears darker, and most chestnuts appear liver at this stage. You won’t see the true coat until yearling year shed and sometimes later. You can feed up darkness with fats, vitamins and some minerals


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Whoa! Handsome, whatever color.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> The link for the sire is not working. Could you post that again? The dam is chestnut but what were her parents color wise?


Yes, the site was taken down due to the new GDPR. https://www.yumpu.com/lv/document/view/55833230/katalogs6/107 - The sire is Liverpuļ the one on the left. 
And the dam`s sire is chestnut (the dam got her looks from her sire - she is a true copy of him) but her dam was regular bay, I think. On page 22-23 in the same link you can see Ako - Varbūtība`s grandsire from mother side. 

At the moment this foal has shed quite more and his bum is looking even grey-ish dark but definitely not brown or even brown-ish.


----------

